# Wireless tether app?



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there a wireless tether app that works on the Charge????


----------



## joe_blow_xbox (Jul 25, 2011)

Assuming you're rooted

http://code.google.com/p/android-wi...tail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta2.apk&can=2&q=


----------



## adamthecashew (Jul 4, 2011)

Barnacle works fine for me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

I have used barnacle, open garden, and now a beta release of wireless tether (for infrastructure mode)


----------



## braveally (Jul 4, 2011)

A friend of mine had some luck with easy tether. I got it but have yet to try it.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

"joe_blow_xbox said:


> Assuming you're rooted
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-beta2.apk&can=2&q=


thanks works great

Sent from my Gummy Charged SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## chauncyblack (Aug 1, 2011)

I've tried all the wifi tethers and can't get either one to work; to include the one by joe blow. Is there any other fix's out there.


----------



## variable7 (Aug 1, 2011)

"chauncyblack said:


> I've tried all the wifi tethers and can't get either one to work; to include the one by joe blow. Is there any other fix's out there.


This is my first post. I use WiFi Tether (aka "Wireless Tether for Root Users") 3.0 *PRE-12 <--- THE PRE-12 is very important, newer versions have bugs on the Charge. Google it. Works great on my Charge running Gummycharged 1.9.1 I use the "device profile" for the Sanding Fascinate (i500) and wpa works flawlessly.

Try this link:
http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_0-pre12.apk

There is a known issue IF you have previously installed Open Garden. Sorry, don't have a link for that fix.


----------



## variable7 (Aug 1, 2011)

Found the link. Turns out this is why pre12 was necessary:
http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/issues/detail?id=959


----------



## chauncyblack (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks, i will give it a try now.


----------



## chauncyblack (Aug 1, 2011)

i tried the solution and still nothing. I can see the android tether option in my connect to wifi window; when i click on it the computer goes through it connection process but then says it can't connect for unknown reason. thanks anyway.


variable7 said:


> This is my first post. I use WiFi Tether (aka "Wireless Tether for Root Users") 3.0 *PRE-12 <--- THE PRE-12 is very important, newer versions have bugs on the Charge. Google it. Works great on my Charge running Gummycharged 1.9.1 I use the "device profile" for the Sanding Fascinate (i500) and wpa works flawlessly.
> 
> Try this link:
> http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_0-pre12.apk
> ...


----------



## waywardzeek (Aug 18, 2011)

I had very good results with the BETA 2 apk. Just an FYI though, Verizon is apparently really cracking down on using tether outside of their app. Rumor has it, if they catch you, you lose the unlimited data if you are on it.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"variable7 said:


> This is my first post. I use WiFi Tether (aka "Wireless Tether for Root Users") 3.0 *PRE-12 <--- THE PRE-12 is very important, newer versions have bugs on the Charge. Google it. Works great on my Charge running Gummycharged 1.9.1 I use the "device profile" for the Sanding Fascinate (i500) and wpa works flawlessly.
> 
> Try this link:
> http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_0-pre12.apk
> ...


What is the issue of you have installed open garden? And what is the fix?


----------



## Hexxus (Aug 19, 2011)

waywardzeek said:


> Rumor has it, if they catch you, you lose the unlimited data if you are on it.


That'd be _incredibly_ stupid on their part. If anything they'd just move you onto the tethering plan without your consent like AT&T, albeit after plenty of warning.


----------



## variable7 (Aug 1, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> What is the issue of you have installed open garden? And what is the fix?


Same symptoms as my previous post. 
Start tether and it works fine. 
Turn it off fine. 
Can't turn it on again without rebooting the phone.

Delete the file (or rename to be cautious!) Mentioned here:
http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/issues/detail?id=1000

Think it is /data/data/android.tether

Apparently Open Garden screws with that file so other tether apps have problems.


----------



## sleekgeek (Aug 19, 2011)

pre12 works perfect


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"variable7 said:


> Same symptoms as my previous post.
> Start tether and it works fine.
> Turn it off fine.
> Can't turn it on again without rebooting the phone.
> ...


Great, thanks. 
I uninstalled open garden and installed pre 12 (before deleting the file you mentioned) and it works fine. Although after a while it seems to not get a response from the 4G which requires me to toggle airplane mode. 
Could I still delete that file or will it interfere with the pre 12 binaries?


----------

